

Why I quit Facebook and we are sharing much more than you think - bane
https://www.linkedin.com/today/post/article/20140709173931-11228988-why-i-quit-facebook-and-we-are-sharing-much-more-than-you-think?trk=tod-home-art-list-large_0

======
mattkrea
Some good points but then posting it on LinkedIn? They are known to use scummy
business tactics--you don't have to wonder what their "hackers" on staff are
doing.

The irony almost made me unable to read the article.

